# Access - Formular mit Dropdown Auswahl (dringend)



## rockabillyjimmy (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich soll bis morgen (deswegen sehr dringend) ein Formular in Access erstellen,
mit dem man mit Hilfe von zwei Dropdown Feldern "Monat" und "Jahr" auswählen kann.
Dann soll über einen Button die Abfrage gestartet werden welche dann alle Datensätze ausgibt mit dem gewählten Datum. 

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das machen kann? Da es in SQL soviel ich weis ja
keine "if" oder  "switch" Abfragen gibt, weis ich nicht wie ich das relisieren soll, ich müsste ja
dann für jede Möglichkeit ein extra Abfrae erstellen, oder? Und da die Datenbank über mehrere Jahre geht wäre das dann ein rießen Aufwand.

Wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, da ich von Formularen und SQL ziemlich
wenig Ahnung habe.

Gruß rockabilly

Ps: Ich greife mit ODBC auf eine SQL Datenbank zu.


----------



## Slizzzer (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo!
Keep cool!  

Ertsell das Formular mit 2 Dropdown-Listen. Benenne diese Aussagekräftig wie z.B. mit lstMonat und lastJahr. Diese sollen Jahreszahlen bzw. Monatszahlen aus Tabellen enthalten.

Nun erstellst Du die Abfrage basierend auf der Tabelle mit den Daten, die Du Filtern willst. Unter der Spalte "Datum" gibst Du mit dem Punkt "Aufbauen" einen Ausdruck wie diesen hier ein:

Wie "*." & [Formulare]![frmTest]![lstMonat] & "." & [Formulare]![frmTest]![lstJahr]

Wobei mein Formular frmTest und meine Kombifelder lstMonat und lstJahr heissen.

Wichtig: Its das Datumsfomat z.B. 01.01.2000 muss das Kombifeld Monat auch 01 für Januar und nicht 1 enthalten, d.h. es hat dann das Format Text!

Dann klebst Du mit dem Assistenten einen Button in dein Formular (cmdAbfrage), der die Abfrage startet.

Feddisch!

Es gibt natürlich auch andere Wege, aber dafür reicht Deine Zeit nicht, gelle? Sonst guck Dir bei Gelegenheit DatTeil in der Onlinehilfe an.

Gruß
Slizzzer


----------



## Tha_Joka (1. September 2005)

Halli hallo!

Ich musste die Formel ein wenig abändern, damit sie bei mir funktioniert:


```
Wie "*" & "." & [Formulare]![Wochenend]![txtMonat] & "." & [Formulare]![Wochenend]![txtJahr]
```

Also das erste * und den ersten . voneinander trennen ... 

Funktioniert ganz gut NUR was muss ich anfügen, damit wenn ich noch gar nix in den Kombifeldern ausgewählt habe, ALLE Datensätze angezeigt werden?


Danke

Gruß

Joka


----------



## Tha_Joka (1. September 2005)

...ich setze als Standartwert in den Feldern einfach "*" ... oooooh man! Manchmal sieht man den Wald einfach vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr! 

Hat sich erledigt! Dankeschön ihr seid trotzdem meine Helden!


----------



## hfhfhfhfhf (10. Dezember 2009)

*Suchfilter*

Hallo!
ist nun zwar schon paar jahre her, aber hoffe nicht verjährt 
Also:
Wie kann man anschließend die gefundenen sachen auswählen und in einen "warenkorb" tun?
Also am besten sollte hinter jedem datensatz so ein HÄKCHENKASTEN erstellt werden und wenn ich einen haken setze am ende des formulars noch ein BUTTON, der dann alle angeklickten Artikel in die warenkorbtabelle tut.


Danke


----------



## Yaslaw (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo unausprechbarer Name

Mach dich mal mit dem ActiveX-Steuerelemtn Listview oder mit dem Thema Unterformular vertraut.


----------

